# The STAR system SUCKS!!!!!



## Tom25 (Apr 5, 2015)

Crap.... my overall rating for today had dropped to 4.17 thanks to one 4 star rating from a new rider, who didn't know better. GRRRRRR My overall rating for the past month is 4.75, and my overall rating since starting about six weeks ago is 4.77. Which in any other envirement, would be excellent. 

In short, passengers don't realize that a four point rating amount to a failing grade. Yet, in their eyes, it is a great rating. 

Overall, this STAR system sucks!!!!!


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Feel better?


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Welcome to Uber world, now wait for deactivation email 
They are always advertising for new drivers, and after they get them, drivers hard work never appreciated and drivers let go without notice.


----------



## Tom25 (Apr 5, 2015)

alln said:


> Welcome to Uber world, now wait for deactivation email
> They are always advertising for new drivers, and after they get them, drivers hard work never appreciated and drivers let go without notice.


As much as I like the concept and platform, their nuances suck. At very least, base expectations on truly achievable results, such a 4+ overall rating. CRAZY!!! As there is more to life than the star rating....


----------



## Tom25 (Apr 5, 2015)

I hear drivers mentioning that they can view their individual ratings by run. Yet, I can't find where? Please let me know if that information is available to the driver. Just checked my 24 hour rating, now at 4.16. This truly blows!!! As all the runs were great, with happy clients, timely arrivals and talkative guests. Shocking!!! And frustrating...


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Tom25 said:


> I hear drivers mentioning that they can view their individual ratings by run


You can view the ratings for the past 1 day, 7 days, 30 days, 365 days ... but you cannot view for each individual run


----------



## Tom25 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow.. this is the day from hell, with my 1 day rating now at 3.8 for 11 trips. Luckly, my 30 day rate is 4.75, so not worrying. But it has me wondering why I'm not at 5 or close to it. As my vehicle is nicely maintained, comfortable and clean. And I am a great driver. Could me being in shorts by working against me? Or me chatting with the client's too much hurting my score, even though I only chat with they seem to want to chat? Or are there passengers who give 4's, thinking that is a great rating, when in fact... it is a failing grade at UBER. Either way, this is more counterproductive than helpful. And something UBER really needs to review, as 4+ should be considered OUTSTANDING, a 3 should be considered AVERAGE, with 2 and below being unacceptable. As UBER's expectations are too high.........


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Tom25 said:


> Wow.. this is the day from hell, with my 1 day rating now at 3.8 for 11 trips. Luckly, my 30 day rate is 4.75, so not worrying. But it has me wondering why I'm not at 5 or close to it. As my vehicle is nicely maintained, comfortable and clean. And I am a great driver. Could me being in shorts by working against me? Or me chatting with the client's too much hurting my score, even though I only chat with they seem to want to chat? Or are there passengers who give 4's, thinking that is a great rating, when in fact... it is a failing grade at UBER. Either way, this is more counterproductive than helpful. And something UBER really needs to review, as 4+ should be considered OUTSTANDING, a 3 should be considered AVERAGE, with 2 and below being unacceptable. As UBER's expectations are too high.........


There are lots of posts on here about how to improve ratings. Search and you will find.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Tom25 said:


> Wow.. this is the day from hell, with my 1 day rating now at 3.8 for 11 trips. Luckly, my 30 day rate is 4.75, so not worrying. But it has me wondering why I'm not at 5 or close to it. As my vehicle is nicely maintained, comfortable and clean. And I am a great driver. Could me being in shorts by working against me? Or me chatting with the client's too much hurting my score, even though I only chat with they seem to want to chat? Or are there passengers who give 4's, thinking that is a great rating, when in fact... it is a failing grade at UBER. Either way, this is more counterproductive than helpful. And something UBER really needs to review, as 4+ should be considered OUTSTANDING, a 3 should be considered AVERAGE, with 2 and below being unacceptable. As UBER's expectations are too high.........


Yes Uber expectations are too high, they want you kiss pax ass


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Tom25 said:


> Wow.. this is the day from hell, with my 1 day rating now at 3.8 for 11 trips. Luckly, my 30 day rate is 4.75, so not worrying. But it has me wondering why I'm not at 5 or close to it. As my vehicle is nicely maintained, comfortable and clean. And I am a great driver. Could me being in shorts by working against me? Or me chatting with the client's too much hurting my score, even though I only chat with they seem to want to chat? Or are there passengers who give 4's, thinking that is a great rating, when in fact... it is a failing grade at UBER. Either way, this is more counterproductive than helpful. And something UBER really needs to review, as 4+ should be considered OUTSTANDING, a 3 should be considered AVERAGE, with 2 and below being unacceptable. As UBER's expectations are too high.........


stop picking 5 rated pax for now because they are new, they get free ride with coupon and give you bad rating 
Stop driving after 10pm mostly drunk pax, they have no clue about rating 
Stop driving in Washington Dc area no matter how many incentives Uber sending you

This may help you good luck


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

alln said:


> stop picking 5 rated pax for now because they are new, they get free ride with coupon and give you bad rating
> Stop driving after 10pm


Yep ... I don't p/u 5* ... I prefer the 4.6 - 4.9 pax
Sort of like Cinderella at 10pm my car turns into a pumpkin and I go home. The only 2 bad trips I've ever had were pax p/u after 10pm ... besides I am generally on the road by 8am ... and I need some shut-eye


----------



## sdrick (May 5, 2015)

Tom25 said:


> Wow.. this is the day from hell, with my 1 day rating now at 3.8 for 11 trips. Luckly, my 30 day rate is 4.75, so not worrying. But it has me wondering why I'm not at 5 or close to it. As my vehicle is nicely maintained, comfortable and clean. And I am a great driver. Could me being in shorts by working against me? Or me chatting with the client's too much hurting my score, even though I only chat with they seem to want to chat? Or are there passengers who give 4's, thinking that is a great rating, when in fact... it is a failing grade at UBER. Either way, this is more counterproductive than helpful. And something UBER really needs to review, as 4+ should be considered OUTSTANDING, a 3 should be considered AVERAGE, with 2 and below being unacceptable. As UBER's expectations are too high.........


I also very surprized with my 1 day 4.3; 30 day 4.78. My worse ratings come on those days when I pick up Uber drivers whom are using Uber as a pax. Or their girlfriend/ boyfriend are using uber and out of their own insecurities lash out at other drivers with 1☆'s. They have told me they are drivers and always feel a sense of phonyness from them; sure enough today when I checked my 1 day after driving a uber driver
I could see once again it went down to a 3. So actually we do not need to worry about something we cannot cantrol. The uber rating may have been ok when it first came out but paxs know how much power they should'nt have and Uber drivers riding as paxs backstab other drivers.


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

Tom25 said:


> Crap.... my overall rating for today had dropped to 4.17 thanks to one 4 star rating from a new rider, who didn't know better. GRRRRRR My overall rating for the past month is 4.75, and my overall rating since starting about six weeks ago is 4.77. Which in any other envirement, would be excellent.
> 
> In short, passengers don't realize that a four point rating amount to a failing grade. Yet, in their eyes, it is a great rating.
> 
> Overall, this STAR system sucks!!!!!


200 rides and a 4.9 rating.

You're doing something wrong


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

I do not neither understand the Uber unfair rating Point of view nor the riders attitude towards the drivers.
One day Uber and riders will kiss the drivers A*** once they start seeing less drivers available in their areas.
They think they have an indefinite number of drivers but this is NOT true.
In some area the fare per mile cost is $0.75 and riders still rating 1 star.
Isn't a total abuse from the riders towards the drivers?


----------



## UberButterfly (Jul 14, 2015)

From one night of driving my rating went from a 4.82 to a 4.71


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Tom25 said:


> Crap.... my overall rating for today had dropped to 4.17 thanks to one 4 star rating from a new rider, who didn't know better. GRRRRRR My overall rating for the past month is 4.75, and my overall rating since starting about six weeks ago is 4.77. Which in any other envirement, would be excellent.
> 
> In short, passengers don't realize that a four point rating amount to a failing grade. Yet, in their eyes, it is a great rating.
> 
> Overall, this STAR system sucks!!!!!


Your one day rating doesn't mean shit unless you are working for a guarantee. How many rides did you do that one day? It'll come out in the wash. When it comes down to ratings, Uber knows damn well, 90% of their committed drivers fall just above 4.6. By placing the threshold where they do, they get to keep most of you and then control your behavior and habits through the fear and anxiety created by way of the rating system. It is their only managerial tool. They are like absentee parents who will use any fear tactic they can to keep their kids out of the liquor cabinet.


----------



## dasfzero (Jul 15, 2015)

I just got signed up with Uber. My first day driving was 7/9. Im in Cincinnati and the mlb allstar week had high demand so i figured it would be worth giving uber a try. I worked the night shifts and started driving at the earliest 8pm and would drive all night until I stopped getting requests for rides. (I made $249-296 per night take home pay). Obviously as you all know and I have now read here the drunk riders rate terribly.

SO after 5 days i have completed 98 trips and have a rating of 4.59 and recieved the Quality Review email....

I thought there was a grace period for new drivers??? WTF happened to that! how can I get 5 stars when I drive at night mostly drunk people? I already hate Uber. I also had to argue with them today to have my account reactivated after they deactivated me bc a pissed off cop outside the baseball stadium didnt like that i stopped to pick up riders at a red light but thats a whole other story....

side note - I have a nice car. 06 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited, excellent condition, clean, leather seats, dvd entertainment which I put on a dvd of a concert for them

_We are emailing to inform you that over the last 8 weeks, your ratings have fallen below Uber standards. Ensuring that users have a great experience on the platform is essential to maintaining the health of the platform for all riders and drivers. Unfortunately, based on your rider ratings and feedback, it is apparent that you are not maintaining the level of quality required by your contract with Uber. Based on your rider ratings and feedback, your account has been selected for quality review over the next four weeks.
During the quality review process, Uber will review your rider feedback and ratings relative to your Uber partner peers. If at any point over the next four weeks, your ratings fall below Uber quality standards, Uber will discontinue its partnership with you. The quality metrics that we review are the following:
- Overall star rating
- Acceptance rate
- Fare reviews per trip
- Total 1 star trips
- Total 5 star trips

If you successfully complete the quality review process, you will continue to have access to the Uber Driver application.
Uber will provide support and materials during the quality review period. Please be on the lookout for pro tip emails throughout the next four weeks, which will include information Uber has received from other partners about what has helped them to improve. You may consider watching the quality refresher videos located at uber, linked below.
As always, Uber is here for you. If you have any questions, please reach out to us at partnerscentral

Thanks,
Uber_


----------



## dasfzero (Jul 15, 2015)

sorry for the last post. I thought I had to post a reply to a thread before I could make a topic but i read the warning wrong.
my bad


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

dasfzero said:


> sorry for the last post. I thought I had to post a reply to a thread before I could make a topic but i read the warning wrong.
> my bad


You have driven for five days or 8 weeks? WHen is the next All Star Weekend in town? You might want to avoid the lure of big money that shit shows promise until you get a bit of a buffer under your belt to protect your ratings. You kind of hint at being deactivated, but that's a whole other story.

I drive taxi, not Uber. Be aware and careful about where you stop to pick up pax. I find many many Uber drivers drive well enough, almost like grandmothers. That's fine. A small handful seem to drive like their pants are on fire, a bit reckless, that's a bummer. When it comes to stopping to load or unload, that is where I see the most stupidity and problems. I routinely see Uber drivers stopping to let people on at the dumbest imaginable spots. Picking up at a red light is not a good idea.

As for the rating system. If you can, just say **** it. Uber is allowing unreasonable people to put your job on the line. **** Uber for that reason. There is a law against driving under the influence right? Why then would you allow someone whose sense are impaired and not allowed to drive to then judge the driving of the person getting your ass home? That makes zero sense. Drunk people, people whose judgement is impaired should have zero vote. That is just for starters. I could give to ****s how they average it out over 500 rides and where they set the threshold. It is pure bullshit.

The rating system is meant to impose authority and control without a need for them to have to do much work to gain that control. That's about it. Just keep driving and do your best. If you need to boost your ratings, change your hours of driving. Good luck.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

you have to literally pucker up, and place a nice wet kiss on the pax's ass to get 5stars. I refuse.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> you have to literally pucker up, and place a nice wet kiss on the pax's ass to get 5stars. I refuse.


You need to go to the crinkled star to get a star? Probably best you refuse.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 20, 2015)

I have been driving here in Phoenix part time for about three months. This rating system is the most ludicrous thing I have ever seen. This is really more of a cash generating hobby for me. I have a full time job and part time business and really don't need the money, but I share the same aggravations as the rest of you. Recently got a 1 rating from two drunk debutantes and their drunk friend who kept falling asleep in the front seat. First they give me a bogus address, I have to phone con my way to their location, then they really don't have an address to go to etc. I sent the Phoenix Uber office my own nasty gram with MY new rating scheme. If the rider's rating is less than 5, it is an automatic 4 to start with. It means they have already pissed off another driver.Give me a bogus address and I have to phone con to their location, automatic 3 and if they don't know where they are going, it goes down to 1. If I have any inclination whatsoever that they grew up pulling the wings off of flies and torturing frogs and think they will low rate me, they get a 2. I have always given riders a 5 by default, but no more. For the 99% very nice people I drive, of course they will get a 5. But for the ******s who expect a limousine and tuxedo for a $15.00 ride, they are out of luck. It is odd that more and more riders ask me if I can see their rating on my ap. I tell them yes but am not allowed to give out bad news. That seems to get their attention. I honestly don't think Uber really cares about rider ratings, but I am just tired of being Mr. Nice guy to the few jerks I drive, seeing my ratings go down because of them, and getting the famous nasty gram about my rating on the weekly summary.
Uber on!


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

Tom25 said:


> Wow.. this is the day from hell, with my 1 day rating now at 3.8 for 11 trips. Luckly, my 30 day rate is 4.75, so not worrying. But it has me wondering why I'm not at 5 or close to it. As my vehicle is nicely maintained, comfortable and clean. And I am a great driver. Could me being in shorts by working against me? Or me chatting with the client's too much hurting my score, even though I only chat with they seem to want to chat? Or are there passengers who give 4's, thinking that is a great rating, when in fact... it is a failing grade at UBER. Either way, this is more counterproductive than helpful. And something UBER really needs to review, as 4+ should be considered OUTSTANDING, a 3 should be considered AVERAGE, with 2 and below being unacceptable. As UBER's expectations are too high.........


Because to PAx riders a 4 star is still good like getting A PASSING GRADE ON A TEST BUT NOT THE TOP GRADE .. They really need to inform the customers that give either a 5 or a 1 lol nothing in between lol


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

There has to be a glitch in the system I went to bed with a 4.7 got an email saying I was above average for the week woke up and saw for the past 7 day I am a 3.88 wtf happened????


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

elelegido said:


> There are lots of posts on here about how to improve ratings. Search and you will find.


Wearing shorts or even not wearing shoes will effect ur rating. I don't know what it is big the pax what's us to be in long jeans and shoes no Sandles. They don't understsnd how hot it is or uncomfortable for us drivers. But ya wearing shorts will effect ur rating:. I know this threw experience


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Driving without shoes can be dangerous. 

I agree with the advice about big ticket events. Big ticket events, they attract people, congest roads, slow traffic, make it hard to find people, people are drunk. All recipes for bad ratings. 

You could, if you don't want to give up completely, try driving to events, not from events. For example, I drove people to Preakness and got awesome reviews. I didn't bother with the mess of people leaving Preakness.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Martin818 said:


> Wearing shorts or even not wearing shoes will effect ur rating. I don't know what it is big the pax what's us to be in long jeans and shoes no Sandles. They don't understsnd how hot it is or uncomfortable for us drivers. But ya wearing shorts will effect ur rating:. I know this threw experience


I've never worn anything while driving for Uber but shorts and sandals (not flip flops). I don't think passengers even notice or care what I wear. It has never affected my ratings. Maybe people in Tampa don't care.


----------



## renworb (Jul 21, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> you have to literally pucker up, and place a nice wet kiss on the pax's ass to get 5stars. I refuse.


Many posts here say to take a break from late night driving and, if at all possible, drive during the day for a while and that will help get your overall ratings up.
The late night drunks and stoners really play havoc with ratings no matter how great a job the driver does! Uber knows this but doesn't care!
The best thing you can do is look for other employment and Uber only if there is no other choice, especially with a nice car!


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Ignore the rating system. If you let it get to you, it will destroy your mind and effect you as a person. Just do a good job, be polite, respectful, stay away from topics like religion, if they talk about sensitive subject matter like gays, ect just say to each their own.
Keep car clean and free of smoke.
Screw water bottles. Keep gum or mints on hand. Have aux cord or siruis.
A study found the more you are on Facebook the more depressed you become. The same is for people that dwell on your rating. Infact remove yourself from future Uber email notifications. It will be the best move you make.
If Uber deactivates you, consider it a blessing and get a life and real job. Beating up your car and not having tips or reembustment is not a way to earn extra cash or make a living. Uber will have a very high turn over rate. That's why they continue to advertise "become a driver!". People don't last long. I will be out as soon as I earn enough to buy books. I've met some cool people and that's what's kept me in the game as long as this. Uber doesn't.


----------



## Peacefulme83 (Aug 15, 2015)

Tom25 said:


> I hear drivers mentioning that they can view their individual ratings by run. Yet, I can't find where? Please let me know if that information is available to the driver. Just checked my 24 hour rating, now at 4.16. This truly blows!!! As all the runs were great, with happy clients, timely arrivals and talkative guests. Shocking!!! And frustrating...


Same thing is happening with me right now. Went from 5 to 4.2! Couldn't believe it and I'm very offended because I gave great rides. A few were drunk and very annoying, but I still was kind and respectful. I'm frustrated because I've only done five rides so far. I feel like this definitely won't be something longterm.


----------



## Rober Saunder (Jul 9, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> You can view the ratings for the past 1 day, 7 days, 30 days, 365 days ... but you cannot view for each individual run


Where do you go to see these ratings?


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

I've been hovering around 4.6 for the last couple of weeks or so. I know my seats are due for a cleaning, but interestingly, only one passenger has even mentioned it (and he was a dick, anyway). And yes, I've had a couple of navigation miscues in the L.A. West Side (Hey, that's where the money is during the week). Still, I don't like being told I'm "below average", when I get my passengers there, safe and sound, and WITHOUT driving like a friggin' maniac. 

I've already decided not to obsess over the rating system, but I'm beginning to wonder how much longer this ship can sail if I don't start improving...


----------



## Peacefulme83 (Aug 15, 2015)

Robert Saunders said:


> Where do you go to see these ratings?


The main Uber partner website. Just log in and you'll see it.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Biovirus said:


> 200 rides and a 4.9 rating.
> 
> You're doing something wrong


So you're going through a streak of good passengers and now you're just flaunting it to somebody without giving a direct advice. Anybody can get a 4.9 rating as long as those 200 passengers have a working mind and a sense of respect. Who cares.

Could you stop showing off your indigenous stupidity?


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> So you're going through a streak of good passengers and now you're just flaunting it to somebody without giving a direct advice. Anybody can get a 4.9 rating as long as those 200 passengers have a working mind and a sense of respect. Who cares.
> 
> Could you stop showing off your indigenous stupidity?


I've been a pax many times with uber/lyft.
Many of these complainers deserve their rating with such entitlement. I have not once been in a actual good ride with a driver which leads me to believe in the star system.

I'm still rocking 5 stars across the board because I know what to do since as a PAX I learned what drivers shouldn't be doing.

Every PAX always tells me how much they enjoyed my ride because of my driving habits, car quality and concern for their comfort.

Doesn't bother me though I'll still be on the road while these angry entitled get deactivated due to their piss poor attitude and crap driving.


----------

